# Panorámicas desde Pueblo Libre!!



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Aquí unas fotos panorámicas desde el edificio de la Clínica Centerario en Pueblo Libre. Quizás un ángulo poco visto de nuestra capital. Podemos apreciar sobretodo la silueta de la zona del Centro Civico, gran parte de Jesus María y a lo lejos San Isidro.

Pueblo Libre y una panoramica de Jesús María









Un sector de Pueblo Libre









Al fondo Lima









Lima, zona del Centro Civico y aledaños









En primer plano Pueblo Libre, luego Jesús María y al fondo San Isidro









Espero les guste...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kay: Buenas tomas


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

buenas tomas excelente
esto si parece una verdadera panoramica.
  :weirdo:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelentes tomas, muy lindo!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

interesante...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El distrito donde pase mi niñez, simplemente increible el cambio que se le esta dando, a sus construcciones que por lo general eran a lo maximo edificios de 4 o cinco pisos, ahora estas logrando unas vistas muy interesantes de Lima, que nunca habia visto en ninguna otra parte.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

buenas vistas paimei, chvrs!!! como siempre tus buenas fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien cheveres tus fotos! Saludos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Repito, bienvenido de nuevo al foro mi muy querido Paimei


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Paimei! Las panorámicas desde esa zona son novedosas. Buen trabajo!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas tomas, especialmente esos enfoques con zoom hacia el skyline del centro de lima...........


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, especialmente a ti Vane!! Creo que siempre hay algo novedoso que fotografiar en todas partes, solo hay que buscarle el angulo y sobretodo tener suerte. Saludos!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas vistas, no conocia pueblo Libre, Esta todo bonito.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los edificios residenciales se ven imponentes, Pueblo Libre tiene muchos lotes grandes en donde se puede seguir construyendo edificios. La primera panoramica es genial kay:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

buenas fotos paimei.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Chevre, pueblo libre es un dsitrito don de tambien están construyendo edificios pero le tengo más aprecio porque ahi está la taberna Queirolo


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow Pueblo Libre!!Yo estudie ahi en el Colegio Juan 23.Tambien mi abuelo tenia sus edificios ahi en la calle Aragon.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tomas diferentes y buenas, me gustaron.


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)

chvr


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

=S aaala esto es de hace + de un año!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Reconozco muchas zonas mostradas, me gusta mucho esta foto:










Y de esta foto, como se llama la iglesia rosada??? pasé por ahi hace unos dias , y es muy bonita.










Salu2 Paimei!! ​


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

año y medio, ojalá que haya cambiado en este tiempo, porque ahí no se ve muy bonito aun


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

interesantes contrastes...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hola Inkandrew, gracias por acordarte del thread  Bueno, si que debe haber cambiado algo el panorama de ambas fotos. En la primera creo que van a construir algo en la esquina, pero justo al lado desde donde la tome (la clinica Centenario) ya están construidos dos moles residenciales, creo cada una 17 pisos (Paso de los Andes?). De la segunda foto ya debe haber ahora una vista algo distinta, sobretodo por los nuevos edificios que hay en la Av. San Felipe. Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias por la aclaración Paimei (si ha cambiado esa zona) y Salu2, Muy Feliz Año ... te lo deseo de corazón!!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

waoaao. Al principio pense que iban a ser fotos un poco huachafinas...pero estan preciosas! Me encanta el skyline del centro de Lima, se deberian hacer uno o dos edificios ahi para q se vea mejor


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala dentro de algunos años veamos todas esas zonas muy diferentes y con edificios mas altos y bonitos


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Esa es mi zona... Me gusta Pueblo Libre...


----------



## muzampa (Jan 23, 2008)

buenas fotografias, no conocia esa parte de Pueblo iLbre


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

parece q cada vez mejor Pueblo Libre:cheers:


----------

